# Hack job



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I ran into one like that where they pulled a piece of zip-cord between the receptacle and the sink drain, and that was the "ground" for the bathroom receptacle, but in my case at least they fished it in the wall. :icon_eek:

From the looks of that pipe there are apparently several of these...?

-John


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, at least they grounded it. Most I see, they just put a grounded device in an ungrounded box


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

Big John said:


> From the looks of that pipe there are apparently several of these...?
> 
> -John


yes they were quite a few of them. I'm also updating their panel and service. And quite a few more fixes. In the house. This is the panel I'm removing


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is that an old Bulldog panel?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

partyman97_3 said:


> Is that an old Bulldog panel?


I'd say it was a Bulldog,(Pushmatic) panel.

Those panels were very good in their time, I M O.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree oldtimer. My sister had one in her house years ago. My boss still has an assortment of breakers on the shelf. Haven't used one or sold one in years, but still on the shelf.


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

partyman97_3 said:


> Is that an old Bulldog panel?


Yes it is was in pristine condition. Every romex had separate connectors, also the multi wire circuits were landed on double pole breaker.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

joethemechanic said:


> Well, at least they grounded it. Most I see, they just put a grounded device in an ungrounded box


 ive seen bootleg grounds where they cut insulation off from the middle of the neutral in a receptacle box and wrap it around the box screw. 

heres a picture of one i found


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

Found some mod interesting things at the house. I could not tell but I'm pretty sure the stranded jumper was under sized. 
Will get finished pics tomorrow


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gleeming said:


> Found some mod interesting things at the house. I could not tell but I'm pretty sure the stranded jumper was under sized.
> Will get finished pics tomorrow


Wow! that looks good...:blink::laughing:

It really is amazing what we find in old houses .


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

is that a flex water line ?...


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

the pushmatic bulldog panel were good , we still have people calling for service cause they can't read on the breaker if it's on or off . I still carry some in the van brand new in the box just in case . but it's the first time I see a double row like this one .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

french connection!! said:


> the pushmatic bulldog panel were good , we still have people calling for service cause they can't read on the breaker if it's on or off . I still carry some in the van brand new in the box just in case . but it's the first time I see a double row like this one .


Those are vary uncommon but have seen vary few.


----------



## SK Sparky (Jul 8, 2011)

So what would you do in a situation where you were to add a receptacle to an existing circuit if the cable was without a ground? Pull a new home run? What if the panel is 50 feet away and the CCT you could tie into was only 5 feet away?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SK Sparky said:


> So what would you do in a situation where you were to add a receptacle to an existing circuit if the cable was without a ground? Pull a new home run? What if the panel is 50 feet away and the CCT you could tie into was only 5 feet away?


Pull a new circuit.......:thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

SK Sparky said:


> So what would you do in a situation where you were to add a receptacle to an existing circuit if the cable was without a ground? Pull a new home run? What if the panel is 50 feet away and the CCT you could tie into was only 5 feet away?


 I would find the first receptacle on the circuit, slap in a GFI, and merrily install grounded devices on the rest of the circuit, not to mention the AFCI I would sell them as well, unless this was in a kitchen, basement or whatnot.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> I would find the first receptacle on the circuit, slap in a GFI, and merrily install grounded devices on the rest of the circuit, not to mention the AFCI I would sell them as well, unless this was in a kitchen, basement or whatnot.


 
Dont forget the little stickers. I likes stiiickerss.


----------

